# MMA Worldwide



## Steve (Sep 10, 2009)

One of the things that is interesting and often, outside of MMA circles, goes unnoticed, is how MMA promotions vary worldwide. Or maybe more accurately, how the personality of MMA varies from country to country.

I believe that the UFC represents all of MMA in that it is THE premiere league. There are other big promotions, but I believe that the UFC is akin to the NFL. If you want to play American Football and compete against the upper echelon of talent, you have to play in the NFL. In the same way, the elite of MMA compete in the UFC.

We've seen this to be true with the folding of Pride FC. Pride folded and many of the best fighters in Pride came over to the UFC and got their butts kicked. Those that didn't are still prominent in the UFC. Prior to Pride folding, there were many who vehemently argued that the elite fighters were clearly in Pride. We found that, once drug testing and such entered the picture, this wasn't quite so. 

Even if, however, we accept that many elite fighters were in pride, the best of those with the exception of Fedor, are now in the UFC or have been dropped from the UFC after failing to make a successful transition to the cage.

All of this leading to my point that, while the personalities of different countries may be different, the UFC is, ultimately, setting the tone for the entire sport.  And, for better or worse, arguments that the UFC doesn't represent MMA are, in my opinion, flat out wrong.


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 10, 2009)

I think you bring up a very valid point here.  It is the most public face of the MMA, and this justly or not it sets the tone and reputation of the rest of the MMA.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 11, 2009)

The UFC isn't as well thought of outside the USA as it in, probably obvious why but while the interest is there it still is mostly American fighters and people ike to support their own. it doesn't have as much influence outside the States either, if overseas fighters want to gt in it, it;s purely to make money it;s not that it's thought of as being 'the best', whether it is or not is a different matter, the perception to non Americans is that it's bigger, has more money and is very American ie bigger, more money, more showbusiness. there's also the perception of American blowing their own trumpet and using money to buy big shows and fighters, this of course isn't new and pertains to just about everything.
The UFC doesn't influence things here nearly as much as the UFC probably would like, when they have shows here our UK based Cage Rage had bigger crowds than the UFC. In Germany it wasn't too popular either.
Perhaps w are parochila but here we really do prefer out shows, smaller they be but with local fighters and cheaper, much cheaper tickets. The UFC style of showbusiness isn't really our thing,we like some showmanship but will take the mick out of too much. We have European fighters coming ver to fight the Eastern Europeans are brutal, you won't see their like in the UFC, we have very skilled French, German and Spanish fighters all TMA based, the Dutch have a tremendous history of good kickboxers who are moving into MMA. 
Frankly we see the UFC as a typical American production, money, money, money, premier league? No, because it will only pick fighters it suits them to, they won't open it up. They don't advertise much here and only tend to have a following among those who don't actually know much about MMA, the MMA fighters here and those who train will watch it if they don't mind paying for it on the television but will strongly support local shows as well as our bigger ones. the M1 championships, a country wide including Japan competition ( yes there's an American team in it I watched them last year) has a large following.
I think you are right that UFC sets the tone of MMA but insofar as America is concerned not the rest of the world, to us it's an American show.


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> The UFC isn't as well thought of outside the USA as it in, probably obvious why but while the interest is there it still is mostly American fighters and people ike to support their own. it doesn't have as much influence outside the States either, if overseas fighters want to gt in it, it;s purely to make money it;s not that it's thought of as being 'the best',


UFC is growing world wide, but more importantly, the _sport_ has grown worldwide.  While Asia and Brazil are no strangers to NHB style fights such as the Pancrase and Vale Tudo matches that existed prior to the first UFCs, the sport owes everything that exists today to the UFC and the profound adjustments to the ruleset. 

The Fertitta's and Dana White are not stupid.  Where money is involved, they learn from their mistakes, and they're working to reestablish themselves in Japan where they blew it following the purchase of Pride.  But they're cultivating South America now and have had several successful shows in Europe.  





> whether it is or not is a different matter, the perception to non Americans is that it's bigger, has more money and is very American ie bigger, more money, more showbusiness.


It IS bigger and does have more money.  That's not an impression.  It's just the way it is.  And I don't think anyone could argue that it's other than the premiere venue for anyone who's interested in competing against the best athletes in the world.  





> there's also the perception of American blowing their own trumpet and using money to buy big shows and fighters, this of course isn't new and pertains to just about everything.


What I've been talking about above is definitely intentional.  I don't think Dana White has ever even tried to be subtle.  He has always said that he intends to make the UFC the only elite promotion in the world and when Pride was purchased and the elite athletes came over to the UFC, he accomplished that goal.  Of course he's using money to get the best fighters under contract.  I'm not sure, as an MMA fan, why I would want other than that.  That's just good business.  It would be ridiculous if he spent less money for mediocre talent and smaller shows.  





> The UFC doesn't influence things here nearly as much as the UFC probably would like, when they have shows here our UK based Cage Rage had bigger crowds than the UFC. In Germany it wasn't too popular either.
> Perhaps w are parochila but here we really do prefer out shows, smaller they be but with local fighters and cheaper, much cheaper tickets. The UFC style of showbusiness isn't really our thing,we like some showmanship but will take the mick out of too much. We have European fighters coming ver to fight the Eastern Europeans are brutal, you won't see their like in the UFC, we have very skilled French, German and Spanish fighters all TMA based, the Dutch have a tremendous history of good kickboxers who are moving into MMA.


I think that sounds pretty cool.  Two things.  First, Cage Rage wouldn't exist without the UFC.  The UFC used rules for sanctioning proposed in New Jersey initially and approved first by the Nevada gaming commission to hold their first sanctioned event in Nevada.  Almost everyone now uses these rules and it's these rules that "civilized" the sport.  Since 2001-2002, when this occurred, til now, you can see a steep and steady increase in popularity worldwide in MMA.  Prior to this time, it was a sideshow.  

Gyms are opening up worldwide and old school gyms are actually making some dough.





> Frankly we see the UFC as a typical American production, money, money, money, premier league?


Are you sure this isn't just sour grapes?  


> No, because it will only pick fighters it suits them to, they won't open it up. They don't advertise much here and only tend to have a following among those who don't actually know much about MMA, the MMA fighters here and those who train will watch it if they don't mind paying for it on the television but will strongly support local shows as well as our bigger ones.


I am guessing this has more to do with contractual issues.  Honestly, I hate the contract model that MMA currently uses where fighters are locked up on multi-fight contracts.  





> the M1 championships, a country wide including Japan competition ( yes there's an American team in it I watched them last year) has a large following


M1 is good, but ultimately, the depth just isn't there.  





> I think you are right that UFC sets the tone of MMA but insofar as America is concerned not the rest of the world, to us it's an American show.


I think that there is resistance to the reality that the UFC currently represents MMA.  Ultimately, if the goal is to fight the best, anyone in the world who's being honest would need to work toward a UFC contract.  Anyone else is kidding themselves.  Just as anyone who wants to play baseball at the top of the game would need to play in the MLB.  Japan has a great baseball league, very technical play with a strong following.  But any Japanese player who wants to really test themselves against the best in the world comes to America to play in the MLB.  MMA is, at this time, no different.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 11, 2009)

"Over paid,over sexed and over here." whatever you think you won't understand the attitude non American have to something inherently American in everyway and therefore you won't understand why it gets up people's noses when people go on and on about the UFC. it's one of those things that Americans never understand about the rest of the world, we don't all want to be like you.
I know a great many fighters that don't 'aspire' to the UFC, I also know many who are more than good enough but prefer to stay out of the whole circus and stay in the European circuit. I know of two extremely talented fighters who the UFC won't touch because they are female.There's also a great many people in this country who despise Bisping for selling out and he's by no means the best fighter in this country, he had his pro debut on one of our shows and believe me it was nothing to write home about. 
Successful shows in Europe? One in Germany that got panned and a couple here that got outsold by CR, they are considered more as a showbusiness thing, for one thing they are full of unknown American fighters with a couple of British ones as a sop to the public and one biggish name headliner usually a has been. Oh and they charge upwards of a hundred pounds for the cheapest seats. No thats not good business.

Sour grapes? why, when our promotion is doing well and we don't aspire to be the biggest, just to put on good fight nights and send everyone home happy. It's what we like doing. 
I don't think you understand the British or European mindset to be honest. We simply don't think like Americans for all the fact we may speak the same language. We simply don't have the same need to be the biggest, the best or the most expensive. it's not the first time this difference has arisen and it won't be the last.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 11, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> "Over paid,over sexed and over here." whatever you think you won't understand the attitude non American have to something inherently American in everyway and therefore you won't understand why it gets up people's noses when people go on and on about the UFC. it's one of those things that Americans never understand about the rest of the world, we don't all want to be like you.
> I know a great many fighters that don't 'aspire' to the UFC, I also know many who are more than good enough but prefer to stay out of the whole circus and stay in the European circuit. I know of two extremely talented fighters who the UFC won't touch because they are female.There's also a great many people in this country who despise Bisping for selling out and he's by no means the best fighter in this country, he had his pro debut on one of our shows and believe me it was nothing to write home about.
> Successful shows in Europe? One in Germany that got panned and a couple here that got outsold by CR, they are considered more as a showbusiness thing, for one thing they are full of unknown American fighters with a couple of British ones as a sop to the public and one biggish name headliner usually a has been. Oh and they charge upwards of a hundred pounds for the cheapest seats. No thats not good business.
> 
> ...


 

i concur, it should be just what it is, it is!
Look at K-1.
Alot of people now "Frown" on it, but guess what?
they still are recognized by alot of Striking arts, today!


----------



## Damon1698 (Sep 15, 2009)

The ufc does represent mainstream mma greatly and will expand indefinitely,  it's a growing sport that I think out-competes boxing and WWE which will eventually create an even larger fanbase as it expands countries the ufc is the funnest sport to watch, and I'm sure there are plenty of fighters out there to keep the sport thriving for many many many many.. years to come


----------

